

Mark Cuban on OWS - jcslzr
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/04/15/my-2-cents-on-ceo-pay/#print

======
biggitybones
The title is misleading. This is an article from 2008 on CEO pay and the
issues in the banking system that's made its rounds several times.

It has a lot to do with the core issues of the unrest right now but it is by
no means Mark Cuban's response to the movement itself.

~~~
trickjarrett
Looks like the wrong URL was submitted, probably meant to submit:
[http://blogmaverick.com/2011/10/14/my-soapbox-advice-to-
the-...](http://blogmaverick.com/2011/10/14/my-soapbox-advice-to-the-ows-
movement-and-then-some/)

~~~
tvon
FWIW, one has been submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115105>

------
DocSavage
I think the focus should be on #2 "Push to Make All Financial Institutions
Partnerships". If you read Michael Lewis and trace the history of these risky
bets, it really comes down to skin in the game. When Goldman Sachs and other
investment companies had partners that took hits with bad outcomes, they were
in a lot more control and didn't try risky leveraged investments that were
great short-term but potentially catastrophic. When these companies went
public and a lot of their compensation was based on share price (with some
golden parachutes), they started making a lot more in bubble environments and
seemed to back short-term risky ventures that added to the bottom line.

So while CEO pay is a useful discussion, the real question in my mind is
whether we should ever have a CEO of a publicly-held company that is "too big
to fail" and can involve itself in risky highly-leveraged deals. It decouples
the risk from the primary decision maker and that's reflected in the entire
management chain down to the little guy that's risking the entire net worth of
the company.

------
jcslzr
He has a good point on: "Limit the Size of Student Loans to $2,000 per year"
in order to lower tuition prices.

------
misterbwong
I believe OP meant to link this blog article:

[http://blogmaverick.com/2011/10/14/my-soapbox-advice-to-
the-...](http://blogmaverick.com/2011/10/14/my-soapbox-advice-to-the-ows-
movement-and-then-some/)

